# Pro-100 - Rebate and Quality Question



## milkrocks (Mar 31, 2014)

Today is the last day for this rebate period on the Pro-100. It seems to be pretty regularly renewed. Do we think the same will be true this time?

I'm currently printing with an MG6220. The reproduction of detail is pretty good but no matter what I do the color reproduction is lousy - lots of a greenish brown overtone in most portraits. I'm assuming the Pro-100 would be a lot better? I'm more interested in the printer for quality and color accuracy than I am with the wide format nature of the printer.

Thanks everyone,

Christian


----------

